# Womit kann man S5-Graph-Bausteine bearbeiten?



## Onkel Dagobert (7 April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

eine Partnerfirma fragte mich nach S5-Graph. Sie haben bei einem Kunden eine S5 in der Graph - Bausteine verwendet wurden.

Gibt es eine alternative Software, mit der diese Bausteine bearbeitet werden können?

Ich kenne Graph-5 nicht. Kann man eventuell diese Bausteine auch mit Step5 im Standardeditor (AWL) bearbeiten? Ein Zurück nach Graph gibt es dann sicherlich nicht.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## SPS Markus (7 April 2005)

@ Onkel,

Software gibt es von Siemens als externes Packet für Step5 oder bei http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/  WinSPS +Graph-Modul.

Den bzw. die Bausteine per AWL zu editieren wird nicht möglich sein,
da zu jedem SB (Schrittbaustein) noch ein entsprechender DB generiert werden muß.

Markus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 April 2005)

Hallo Markus,

ja, so habe ich es mir schon gedacht.
Danke.


Gruss, Onkel


----------

